# Breeding season



## mystang89 (Aug 21, 2018)

Last year's breeding I feel was a fluke. Completely on accident. I've been reading a few threads on here recently and it seems people are saying it's rut time. I realize it can be a bit different for each type of sheep but do you find that you start mating your sheep now.


----------



## Mike CHS (Aug 21, 2018)

Our girls are backing up the the fence where the ram is and they have been ready for a month.  They will be with the ram as soon as we can get their hooves checked because my gentle ram isn't so trusting when he's with our girls.  Most everyone that we know put their sheep with their rams starting a week or two ago for January/February lambs.  Katahdins in the case of most that we know.  Some St. Croix and Royal Whites also but they are all ready.


----------



## mystang89 (Aug 21, 2018)

Excellent! Thank you for the reply. Another question. Why for a Jan or Feb lambing as that is the coldest months? Why not wait for a March or may lambing?


----------



## Mike CHS (Aug 21, 2018)

Our best market price here is in May as there are several ethnic holidays in that time frame and just beyond.  Smaller lambs are bought as feeder lambs so we can get rid of everything we don't want to hold.  That plus being the coldest months of the year, parasites aren't an issue with either the lambs or the dams which is the biggest factor for us.


----------



## Donna R. Raybon (Aug 21, 2018)

You want lambs correct sized for Easter market. Lambs grow better in cold weather.  And, for Katahdins at least, they do fine if night time temp is above 20°F.  Mine lambed outdoors the first of January and never slowed down.  I did watch close to ensure all were nursing well, etc...  If hard rains predicted newborns and momma might be penned in the dry for first couple days.  They had a barn, but only cared to get in it if raining hard.  Woolie breeds are much more vulnerable than Katahdins.  I would never try to lamb willies out like Katahdins.  Further north, I might not want winter lambs, but here in eastern Tennessee it works.


----------



## mystang89 (Aug 21, 2018)

Thank you both.


----------



## Sheepshape (Aug 23, 2018)

'Tupping time' depends on your sheep breed, your climate, and which market you aim to sell your lambs in.

In the UK there are two markets most folk aim for (bearing in mind most of our sheep are wool sheep and seasonal breeders). Firstly there's the Spring lamb market......tupping now and aiming for Easter lambs.......ideal for those with warmer climates and lowland sheep.Lambing is usually done indoors, and the lambs usually need to have supplementary feed.Lamb prices relatively high. Secondly there's the main market....tupping October for lambing March/April when the grass starts to grow again as a rule. Lamb supplementary feeding often not needed.Lamb prices lower.

I live in the Welsh mountains,  with a wet, rather harsh climate. Grass start-up is slow. I keep mainly hill sheep with thick fleeces. My tupping date is 15th October. Some of the girls are clearly already coming into season as a few have  been calling the tups who are by the gate.......so I've just moved 'em as they are "Woolly Jumpers" and have been known to lead to January lambs.


----------

